# Lohnt umstieg von 19 auf 22 Zoll???



## »EraZeR« (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir einen neuen Monitor holen soll. Immoment besitze ich einen 19 Zoll Wide Screen von Fujitsu Siemens, glaube der heißt 
H19-1W. Vorher hatte ich einen 19" 4:3 von Benq. Als sich mein Vater den Wide'r () geholt hat, habe ich einfach mit ihm getauscht, weil Wide ja sinnvoller für Shooter sind. Allerdings finde ich ihn jetzt einfach zu klein (nach 1-2 Jahren benutzung). Deshalb würde ich mir gerne einen 22 Zoller holen, 24 nicht, weil der einfach zu viel Leistung braucht. Außerdem habe ich auf der Cebit mal solche TFT's gesehen, die eine Spiegelnde Oberfläche haben und das fand ich voll geil, weil die farben einfach kräftiger sind. Sind 22 Zoller eigentlich merklich größer als 19 zoller? Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar antworten geben.


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. November 2008)

Im Prinzip entscheidet dein Budget.
Wenn du mehr Geld für einen Bildschirm ausgeben kannst/ willst, dann geht meine Empfehlung in Richtung 24 Zoll. Die typische Auflösung liegt bei 1.920 x 1.200. Ein 22-Zoll-TFT mit 1.680 x 1.050 ist für deine HD4850 allerdings besser, gerade wenn du gerne noch Kantenglättung einsetzt.
Wenn du eher jemand bist, der mit der Nasenspitze den Bildschirm berührt (übertrieben gesagt ) dann bietet der 22-Zoll-TFT eine bessere Übersicht als ein 24-Zoll-Modell, wo man in der Tendenz weiter weg sitzen muss.


----------



## TrippleA (5. November 2008)

22 Zoll sind so ungefähr 3 Zoll größer als 19 Zoll.

Ist das die richtige Antwort auf deine Frage?

Wenn du also Geld hast (die Gaming-TFTs, sprich TN-Panel, kosten ja nicht die Welt), dann kauf einfach einen. Ich hab vor kurzem für knapp 200 EUR den HP w2228h gekauft. War sein Geld schon wert.


----------



## rabit (6. November 2008)

Klar ist auf jeden fall schöner mit einem 24 oder 22 zöller zu Arbeiten.

Musst nur aufpassen manche Spiele sollen Gestreckt wohl ätzend aussehen!


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Aufm 19" Wide wirds aber auch gestreckt ^^ das ist für mich kein Argument.
Bei einigen Monitoren kann man die Interpolation abschalten, dann wird ein 4:3 oder 5:4 Bild mit Balken an der Seite dargestellt.
Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Acer  sogar CoD läuft recht flüssig bei nativer Auflösung   und zur Not hab ich noch meinen 17" daneben stehen 

MfG


----------



## Mosed (6. November 2008)

Die Interpolation kann man ganz allgemein im Treiber abschalten. Seitengetreue Vergrößerung bietet mittlerweile sogar ATI wie ich mal gelesen habe.

3 Zoll mehr ist schon eine ganze Ecke - das sind 7,6 cm!

22 Zöller haben ja meistens 1680*1050 - ist halt die Frage, ob dir diese grobe Auflösung (bei dieser Diagonale...) reicht. Mir war das zu pixelig und nutze 1680*1050 auf einem 20 Zöller.

Es gibt auch 22 mit höherer Auflösung, aber nur sehr wenige

Ich würde mir jetzt einen 24 Zöller kaufen, wenn ich einen TFT bräuchte, wobei die Preise für einen guten 24er bei um die 450€ anfangen.


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Man kann auch einfach noch ein bisschen warten und sich einen 16:9 mit Full HD kaufen 

MfG


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (6. November 2008)

Wobei "ein bisschen" ein recht dehnbarer Begriff ist


----------



## Mosed (6. November 2008)

es gibt mindestens 6 FullHD 22zöller...
(bei Prad.de geschaut)
Wobei die alle ein TN Panel haben.

Und wo soll der Vorteil sein FullHD (1920*1080) anstatt 1920*1200 zu nehmen?


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Erstmal das andere Bildverhältnis und zum anderen, weil die 22Zoll-Geräte mit 1920*1200 eher selten sind, aber 1650*1050 recht grob ist, so ist die Bildpunktdichte höher 

MfG


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. November 2008)

Das Problem bei einem 24 Zoller ist halt, dass der so viel Rechenleistung braucht, jedenfalls wenn man in nativer auflösung spielt.


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2008)

Dann such dir einen mit ner guten Interpolation  die gibt es auch und ich muss sagen bei deinem Sys hab ich da nicht sooo große Bedenken  auf meinem 24" läuft CoD 5 beta auch ziemlich flüssig bei 30 Leuten auf nativer Auflösung, lediglich AA und AF hab ich nicht an der Rest ist auf Auto oder an.

MfG


----------

